

SimplyInsured (YC W13) Scores $5.9M Series A from Polaris - vivekajayshah
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/simplyinsured-series-a/

======
27182818284
Congrats! I've heard nothing but great things about you folks

------
jayzalowitz
Congrats team

------
knightmair
Go team!!

